# CPT Trimming Plantar Warts



## mcwiningham (Jan 4, 2013)

Medicare will not accept 11055 with 078.12 for my doc's trimming of a plantar wart. Which CPT should I use? Thanks.


----------



## dclark7 (Jan 4, 2013)

Who is your Medicare carrier?  Check their website for an LCD.  Medicare does not cover routine foot care and this is considered routine, unless the pateint meets very specific guidelines.  In CT our MAC is NGS and their LCD is L26426.  Thie LCD will give you the circumstances when this would be covered.


----------



## britbrit852003 (Jan 4, 2013)

Try 17110 this is for Destruction (eg, laser surgery, electrosurgery, cryosurgery, chemosurgery, surgical curettement), of benign lesions other than skin tags or cutaneous vascular proliferative lesions; up to 14 lesions. 
Diagnosis code 078.12 is usually a covered code for this procedure.

I do not believe that 11055 is appropriate for a wart removal as CPT gives the example of corns and calluses for this code.


----------



## mcwiningham (Jan 4, 2013)

*Cpt 11305-6*

Thanks. I ckd the Ne Medicare website and they want 11305 Shaving of Epidermal or Dermal Lesion, Feet.


----------



## mcwiningham (Jan 4, 2013)

*Thanks, again.*

I'm going to use the 17110 as you suggest. 11306 seems like overkill even though that is what is indicated on the website.


----------



## mcwiningham (Jan 25, 2013)

Medicare accepted 11306


----------

